# Make Skeeter Pee From Your Musts Slurry



## djrockinsteve (Mar 6, 2012)

For those of you new to the forum welcome and with this being such a popular beverage I thought I would do a brief overview.

With great thanks to Lon, and his skeeter pee website is skeeterpee.com you can make a second generation wine from the slurry of your finished fermenting musts.

All the discolored sediment at the bottom of your primary contains yeasts, living and dead, minute bits of pulp and skin and other items. Though it is harmful if allowed to remain in your wine you can add inverted sugar, water and lemon juice to it to make another fantastic wine.

Other varieties we have created include grape skeeter pee's from the slurry of merlot, cab. sauv's, syrah etc. Omit 1 bottle of lemon juice and add in lime juice (same amount) and back sweeten with cranberry lime frozen concentrate to make a wonderful drink you won't want to share.

The sky's the limit on variations. For the recipe and additional information visit skeeterpee.com and the recipe section on here. Again thanks to Lon for sharing this with all of us. It became such a sensation we had to make a section for it.


----------

